# Home made reflector



## Hornet (Sep 29, 2010)

I saw a post ages ago of a hood someone made for CFL's with reflectors, does anyone have the link? Or can someone give me a run down? I'm building a hood for my 22gal tank and plan to use CFLs but not sure what they best material to use for the reflector?

Sent from my HUAWEI G510-0200 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bighurt (Jun 18, 2011)

Hornet said:


> I saw a post ages ago of a hood someone made for CFL's with reflectors, does anyone have the link? Or can someone give me a run down? I'm building a hood for my 22gal tank and plan to use CFLs but not sure what they best material to use for the reflector?
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI G510-0200 using Tapatalk


I've seen a lot of the pot guys use 26ga, ductwork.

DIY veg CFL reflector

DIY CHEAP CFL Light/hood - DIY - Stoner Haven


----------



## smoyer (Jul 9, 2007)

I guess it depends on your DIY skills, but NEHERP sells mirror roll plastic material by the foot. It can be used to line any fixture you build providing great reflective properties. It's a mylar style liner.


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

Was it my build you were thinking of? http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/parts-construction/77561-diy-rain-gutter-pc-lights.html


----------



## Hornet (Sep 29, 2010)

Thanks guys, wasn't the one I was thinking of pumilo but the gutters is a great idea, would aluminum foil be a suitable reflective material?

Sent from my HUAWEI G510-0200 using Tapatalk


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

Hornet said:


> Thanks guys, wasn't the one I was thinking of pumilo but the gutters is a great idea, would aluminum foil be a suitable reflective material?
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI G510-0200 using Tapatalk


Not as good as a well made, manufactured reflector, but for saving some money on a DIY application, foil would be much better than nothing.


----------



## Hornet (Sep 29, 2010)

I'm assuming reflective tape would be better? What's it used for? I'll see if I can find some here

Sent from my HUAWEI G510-0200 using Tapatalk


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

Hornet said:


> I'm assuming reflective tape would be better? What's it used for? I'll see if I can find some here
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI G510-0200 using Tapatalk


Not necessarily better, but maybe easier to use. They should be fairly equal as far as reflectivity goes. You cannot get perfect facets for improved reflection, from most DIY materials. I think that shy of going with a manufactured reflector, either foil or reflective tape will be good choices.

I do wonder if the heat from the bulb will soften adhesives from the tape, causing it too fail. Foil may really be your best choice for DIY. Unless you are ready to go HARDCORE DIY and start cutting metals, welding or riveting, and polishing, I think you've chosen a fine material with the foil.

Understand that a manufactured reflector will use computer designed facets, to reflect the light, almost "bending" the light around the bulb, so that the reflected light actually travels around the facets, missing the bulb entirely, as it bounces back down to where you want it. 
So if you are hoping to find a DIY material that I say is every bit as good as a top quality, store bought reflector, that's just not going to happen, but that's ok. I love DIY projects. 
I think you'll be very happy with foil, once you figure out how you will attach it.


----------

